# DOMO IS ON THE MOVE!



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

Lately I have noticed that there was a Domo craze outside of the internet... I mean more-so them usual. Even small convent stores like 7-11 is making a buck off t-shirts, dvd's, and dolls! 

So, being the nice person that I am, and keeping the TBT in mind, I made a Domo pattern for you guys to put in your games.







Enjoy.



Edit line-------------

P.S. Forgot to say that it was pad 6/16


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 23, 2009)

Can I buy it im a SUPER fan of domo.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

I do not charge for stuff.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok. can I come over to your town on saturday to get the pattern becuase I have school today.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

my town is new, and a wreck.. -_-;;; I would rather not have anyone over till its back up to its former glory... before Nintendo nuked it five times over.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh ok. I will make the pattern my self.
Thanks for the pic though so I can see how to do it.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

Welcome.

(that was the idea anyway.)


----------



## Miss Chibi (Oct 27, 2009)

DOMOOO!<33


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think might know why Domo is big right now. I think it's because of Nintendo releasing 4-5 Domo games on the DSi Shop.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 28, 2009)

Really? I haven't seen any down-loadable Domo games... i heard that there were also some recent cart releases, but I haven't seen any of those either.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Oct 28, 2009)

isnt DOMO dream of mirror online?

if so, i was gonna download it of the interwebs but my friend said it was rubbish

i dont see why they should make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Wish (Oct 29, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> I think might know why Domo is big right now. I think it's because of Nintendo releasing 4-5 Domo games on the DSi Shop.


I thought it was because 7-11 is selling those domo coffee cups and brownies. =P


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol.
Nice Domo pattern.


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 29, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Runs to 7-11 to get domo coffe cup.*


----------



## Princess (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh!
Nat!
You read my mind! 

I'm coming over soon, to take it xP


----------



## muffun (Oct 29, 2009)

I swear, my pupils turned gigantic and my teeth got inexplicably sharp when I saw this.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

Domo!<3

I want to buy my own shirt now.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Ima make my own!! MwHaha!!!!!


----------



## nosey33 (Nov 2, 2009)

That is the single best shirt that ive ever seen "cries with tears of joy"


----------



## Silently (Nov 3, 2009)

What is Domo anyway...? Never heard of it before I read this...


----------



## vampiricrogue (Nov 3, 2009)

i WANT you guys to make it for yourselves... not buy it off me...


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2009)

How many of you bought one of the Domo DSi Ware?


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> What is Domo anyway...? Never heard of it before I read this...


domo is the awesomest thing ever


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 4, 2009)

Lion Crossing said:
			
		

> What is Domo anyway...? Never heard of it before I read this...


Domo is like god.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 5, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Lion Crossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad the DSi games suck *hard*.


----------



## Shiny Star (Nov 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 5, 2009)

http://animalxing.com/patternsv3/textures.php?sort=date&perpage=20&page=0&query=domo&search_by=both

You have owned 99% of those members.


----------

